# Card cutting: First attempt



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

Today was first time, when I try this. Went as expected.

Whole set up needs some fine tuning, better lighing, larger mirror and bettet shooting :bawling: .

It is difficult to see the edge of the card when there is no light above and should find smaller and different kind clamp somewhere.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're hitting the card edge . Nice !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting. Think you are close to the badge! 
On the next days, think I'll try it too...maybe with a few luck...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treefork said:


> You're hitting the card edge . Nice !


Not nice enough :banghead:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You can do this!!!!!!!! looking forward to seeing the video. Focus just below the clamp to help on hitting the target.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You can do it  You are so close


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Not so far........ Try again!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are very close!!! Just keep at it, and you will get there. As for seeing the edge of the card .... just shoot for where you know the card is. There will be cues from your clamp and from the back stop.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

20 mm more and I would have done it 3 times today issedoff:

Surprisingly difficult :shocked: , makes me wonder am Iusing right kind of cards (excuses excuses).

Thank You all for your support 

Short video clip, I use 2 camera set up, but here you see the card only.


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice shooting. You are so close. Next time you cut it !  .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks , I hope so.

I think the reason, why I have failed to cut cards, is that my cards are not stiff enough.

Fortunately there is an easy solution, to buy a new ones.
Any suggestions of suitable cards ?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good. I would say you may wanna try heavier ammo looks like 3/8s your using and that right there makes it more difficult. Almost all lead is heavier and works great and cutting down some metal rods works magic and is nearly cheating.

Good luck on your card cutting quest a lot of us have been there in the struggle to get success, but when you do there is nothing sweeter.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks BC-Slinger

This video (quite long, not a lucky day) was meant to be qualification for Card Cutter Badge, but I understand that this video does not meet with the rules.

I had some technical problems. MIrror was hit by a ball and I am no longer visible in the mirror. 
And after successful hit, when I was taking the camera, I pressed accidentally power off.
Have to try this again later next week.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right!!!! Now you know you can do it. The next time it will be easier. Just relax and be sure you make the setup according to the rules. I LOVED your excitement when you got the cut.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting! I'm sure you'll be the next my fried!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> I LOVED your excitement when you got the cut.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


There is situations, where even Finnish man shows his feelings


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not able to do this kind of shooting in home, so I must always go to my parents basement.

I had some time today and here is two pictures and video.

After all these









Finally









And video






Badge maybe


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Badge maybe


OU YEAH :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Thank You Charles and the entire Slingshot Forum community


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations!

If it wasn't for this forum, where I can see real people actually doing these amazing feats of marksmanship, I would never believe it's really possible and chalk it up to Hollywood trickery! Bravo!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> If it wasn't for this forum, where I can see real people actually doing these amazing feats of marksmanship, I would never believe it's really possible and chalk it up to Hollywood trickery! Bravo!!





treefork said:


> Congratulations !


Thanks


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulation mate!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot :banana:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------

